# Microsoft XBox 360 Controller - Genuine or Fake



## little (Jul 6, 2014)

I ordered a XBox 360 controller from Flipkart and I doubt that it's a fake chinese product. I've never used a XBox controlled so I can't tell for sure. Build quality looks cheap and in-line release is missing. Llights around XBox guide button look odd and force feedback on this unit feels poor than that on a PS2 controller. I've included a few images of my controller, please help me verify it's genuinity.  

*i.imgur.com/SjwnomQl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/DwkGOq2l.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Hs1Yd8Al.jpg

*i.imgur.com/t4pB0oOl.jpg

*More images.*

PS : 'Buy now' option on the official XBox 360 controller webpage redirects to Flipkart.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 6, 2014)

Who was the seller??? WS Retail???


----------



## little (Jul 6, 2014)

Yeah, WS Retail.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 6, 2014)

little said:


> Yeah, WS Retail.


Did you try registering the serial no. on the Microsoft website??? 
From pics, it looks fake...


----------



## little (Jul 6, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Did you try registering the serial no. on the Microsoft website???
> From pics, it looks fake...



I tried registering the product. I'm shocked that Microsoft didn't even ask for the serial number. It only asked for personal details and name of product which is to be registered. 

For the first time, I've registered a hardware without the site asking for the serial number.


----------



## ZTR (Jul 6, 2014)

Looks fake as the one I have has a in line release and also the light around the Xbox button is different


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 6, 2014)

yep looks fake but how come WS retail selling fakes ? that is very strange as my own original controller i got from WS retail


----------



## little (Jul 6, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> yep looks fake but how come WS retail selling fakes ? that is very strange as my own original controller i got from WS retail



Yeah, I was shocked too. In fact this is the second fake controller which I bought from them. I purchased the last one about a month ago, that was identical to this one. But the last controller wasn't working properly, force feedback wasn't working and D-pad was malfunctioning. I returned that one and Flipkart refunded the amount in my Flipkart wallet. Someone told me to order Microsoft Wired Controller (for XBox 360) instead of Microsoft Wired Controller for Windows as both of them works on PC and he informed that WS Retails sells fake ones for Windows but genuine ones for XBox 360. So this time I ordered Microsoft Wired Controller (for XBox 360) but WS Retail sent me the windows version.

- - - Updated - - -

And why does 'Buy Now' link on this page redirects to Flipkart's page when Flipkart is selling some cheap fake product.

- - - Updated - - -

Does every XBox 360 wired controller has an in-line release?


----------



## $hadow (Jul 7, 2014)

Now fk has also started doing these ugly practices.


----------



## tanvir37 (Jul 7, 2014)

Even i had ordered one on 1st july from WS retail. The product i received is the same as the one in the pics above. After researching i found out that the original comes with an inline release and an installation cd whereas mine didn't. Anyways i have initiated return request.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 7, 2014)

little said:


> Yeah, I was shocked too. In fact this is the second fake controller which I bought from them. I purchased the last one about a month ago, that was identical to this one. But the last controller wasn't working properly, force feedback wasn't working and D-pad was malfunctioning. I returned that one and Flipkart refunded the amount in my Flipkart wallet. Someone told me to order Microsoft Wired Controller (for XBox 360) instead of Microsoft Wired Controller for Windows as both of them works on PC and he informed that WS Retails sells fake ones for Windows but genuine ones for XBox 360. So this time I ordered Microsoft Wired Controller (for XBox 360) but WS Retail sent me the windows version.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I can confirm that EVERY single original MS 360 controller, atleast in India, has an inline switch.. Moreover the lighting seems very odd, its not a solid green bar of light but a gradient which means cheap quality.. I have got the exact same controller from ebay @ Rs 1900 and from snapdeal @ Rs 2100

both of which matches your description exactly..I bought my original at Rs 1731 when flipkart had 15% off offer.. Also, the original comes with an install DVD with a shiny outer surface and laser etched characters, there's no way it can be duplicated, therefore fakes exclude this..
One very important thing to note, these duplicate controllers randomly restarted whenever i got any power fluctuation but the original has never done that.. On my first duplicate  ebay controller, after 10-20 restarts, the controller just went haywire.. it refused to work with the PC and gave random BSODs.. Also, just as u mentioned, it's Dpad was BROKEN, i couldnt switch my estus flask without changing my weapon also in Dark souls.. 
Try asking their customer support and explain your situation, i hope this gets resolved fast, India is such a pathetic dumping ground for technology, even in 2014 after 8 years since 360 launched, we still cant find an original controller


----------



## little (Jul 7, 2014)

I'll send them a mail and initiate the refund procedure. I think Microsoft should be informed of this because WS Retail is the official retailer of the controller in India (I'm not sure though).

PS : Where can I buy a genuine Microsoft Controller?


----------



## sksundram (Jul 7, 2014)

^ Better try at any brick and mortar store


----------



## Gollum (Jul 7, 2014)

I will check my XBOX controller and post pics for comparison. You can then verify.


----------



## little (Jul 7, 2014)

sksundram said:


> ^ Better try at any brick and mortar store



Tried but couldn't find one. 



Gollum said:


> I will check my XBOX controller and post pics for comparison. You can then verify.


Thanks.


----------



## sksundram (Jul 7, 2014)

buy from here Buy Online Microsoft Xbox 360 Wired Controller (MSXB1034) in india

also check out these 
1. Is this XBOX 360 controller fake? How can I tell? - Arqade
2. How can I identify a counterfeit Xbox 360 controller? - Arqade


----------



## little (Jul 7, 2014)

sksundram said:


> buy from here Buy Online Microsoft Xbox 360 Wired Controller (MSXB1034) in india
> 
> also check out these
> 1. Is this XBOX 360 controller fake? How can I tell? - Arqade
> 2. How can I identify a counterfeit Xbox 360 controller? - Arqade



I checked those links earlier and my unit looks the same. It's a fake one.

I've heard about IT Depot but what if they send me a fake one. At least Flipkart accepts returns and refunds the amount.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 7, 2014)

Original Controller.
*i.imgur.com/FOtIAXT.jpg
*i.imgur.com/TBxbAaU.jpg
*i.imgur.com/G7zGJiF.jpg
*i.imgur.com/PUkVrAB.jpg
*i.imgur.com/LV10DjV.jpg


----------



## little (Jul 8, 2014)

[MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION], mine looks almost similar to your controller but judging by a few minute changes, I can tell that mine is a fake one.


----------



## amjath (Jul 8, 2014)

the original wired controler has a detachable section like this

*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-724.html#post2089806

as  [MENTION=158370]sksundram[/MENTION] suggested go for itdepot. I bought from them from one of their offline store


----------



## Gollum (Jul 8, 2014)

amjath said:


> the original wired controler has a detachable section like this
> 
> *www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-724.html#post2089806
> 
> as  [MENTION=158370]sksundram[/MENTION] suggested go for itdepot. I bought from them from one of their offline store


Absolutely:
*i.imgur.com/PUkVrAB.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 8, 2014)

OP, get a Thrustmaster GPX if you can find it, its superior to normal 360 controller and shd be available for slightly more
or if you are out of options get a Logitech F510, (Not recommended)


----------



## little (Jul 8, 2014)

Thrustmaster GPX is out of stock almost everywhere.
I dont like the look of F510.

Is there any other controller in the price range 2k to 3k.


----------



## amjath (Jul 8, 2014)

^get xbox 360 itself, durable and good to handle. I stopped using keyboard+mouse


----------



## tanvir37 (Jul 8, 2014)

With reference to post #10

Flipkart has sent the replacement within 24 hours and it turns out to be an original XBOX controller

*i.imgur.com/ko9ebQQ.jpg


----------



## little (Jul 8, 2014)

tanvir37 said:


> With reference to post #10
> 
> Flipkart has sent the replacement within 24 hours and it turns out to be an original XBOX controller
> 
> *i.imgur.com/ko9ebQQ.jpg



Wow, congrats.


----------



## heartless (Jul 8, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> OP, get a Thrustmaster GPX if you can find it, its superior to normal 360 controller and shd be available for slightly more
> or if you are out of options get a Logitech F510, (Not recommended)



 any idea about cord length of GPX? Can't find it anywhere.


----------



## SunE (Jul 8, 2014)

Damn that was very good service by flipkart in sending you the replacement. But how can they have shipped you a fake one in the first place. You being a tech savvy person and forum member knows how to spot a fake or get help about it. But a normal buyer wouldn't. 

Ask them why they sent you a wrong one in the first place.


----------



## ashishsahu (Jul 11, 2014)

hey, i too got the same fake controller from ws retail. what's worse even after 1 week of calling/mailing & twittering i didn't got any response. i was hoping to get them to see that they are committing a major fraud on indian customers by selling fakies when their tagline on every page at bottom says "all products sold are 100 % genuine".

but still after getting no response i have decided to return the product to them. some sure shot fakie giveaways are :

1. Microsoft logo and serial no stickers are not aligned properly (all original product have the stickers properly pasted into their respective slots)
2. no DVD comes in the pack
3. The bigger sticker is light green in color with a dot bulge inside it (original ones are black in color with no bulges underneath)
4. No inline cable
5. the serial no on the controller does not matches the serial no printed on the microsoft box it came with neither ws retail invoice.
6. left n right sticks are very firm/rigid to move behaving more  like dpads.
7. Microsoft orb has a very cheap looking green painted over it and it's backlight resembles a Chinese torch.

now i am puzzled from where to order the new controller after returning the fake one. i was thinking amazon but there too verified users have complained it of a fakie


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 11, 2014)

Please write a review on their flipkart page, that it was a fake.. If enough users do it, they should take some action !


----------



## icebags (Jul 11, 2014)

take it to consumer forum / court !


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 11, 2014)

yeah dont stop report it about that btw i am thinking to get the controller too how to differentiate b/w fake and real?


----------



## little (Jul 11, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> yeah dont stop report it about that btw i am thinking to get the controller too how to differentiate b/w fake and real?



Look at my pics in the first post. PM me if you need more help (I've a PhD in 'Spotting fake XBox controllers'  )

Other than that, check for an inline cable release (google it up) and the original one comes with an installation disc.


----------



## amjath (Jul 11, 2014)

And hey do fake controller have headphone Jack on the bottom side


----------



## little (Jul 11, 2014)

amjath said:


> And hey do fake controller have headphone Jack on the bottom side



Yeah, they do.


----------



## amjath (Jul 11, 2014)

little said:


> Yeah, they do.



What type of headphone jack 3.5mm??


----------



## little (Jul 11, 2014)

amjath said:


> What type of headphone jack 3.5mm??



nope, 2.5mm


----------



## amjath (Jul 11, 2014)

little said:


> nope, 2.5mm


Original has different type of jack


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 11, 2014)

No, original also has a 2.5 mm mono sound jack whose stereo component is used for mic..
Even the keyboard attachment pins for original and duplicate are exactly the same, basically its VERY hard to distinguish


----------



## amjath (Jul 11, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> No, original also has a 2.5 mm mono sound jack whose stereo component is used for mic..
> Even the keyboard attachment pins for original and duplicate are exactly the same, basically its VERY hard to distinguish



okay i never know that center [2.5 mm jack] and side pins are not related
*www.muchbuy.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/3.2.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 11, 2014)

yup, i use a mic extender to use as a communication device from my 360 controller lol


----------



## little (Jul 11, 2014)

Today Flipkart called me and asked, "How do you know it's a fake one? All the product sold by flipkart are 100% geniune.. blah blah blah"

They told me to take it to a Microsoft service centre. I told them that the serial number on my invoice doesn't match that on my controller. Surprisingly the serial number on my outer box and on the invoice is same. And then they told me to take it with the box.. Dumasses.. 
After a little bit of research I found out that the outer package is genuine but the controller is counterfeit. :/

What do I do now?

PS : He didnt know shi* about microsoft.. he kept on saying micromax..


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 11, 2014)

next time they call, tell them you already own an original controller and comparing both, it looks fake..
Thats what i did with snapdeal and i got a refund


----------



## little (Jul 11, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> next time they call, tell them you already own an original controller and comparing both, it looks fake..
> Thats what i did with snapdeal and i got a refund



I told them that I already own it an original but the guy who called had no idea about it. he perhaps didnt even know what a controller looks like. he told me take it to a service center.


----------



## amjath (Jul 11, 2014)

little said:


> I told them that I already own it an original but the guy who called had no idea about it. he perhaps didnt even know what a controller looks like. he told me take it to a service center.



if u take it to service center I think you will not get proper response. So better return the package to flipkart itself


----------



## little (Jul 11, 2014)

amjath said:


> if u take it to service center I think you will not get proper response. So better return the package to flipkart itself



on what criteria do i return it back to flipkart. i told them that its a fake but they are not accepting the fact.

- - - Updated - - -



tanvir37 said:


> With reference to post #10
> 
> Flipkart has sent the replacement within 24 hours and it turns out to be an original XBOX controller



What did you tell them to get a replacement ? 
They are not replacing mine.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 11, 2014)

little said:


> on what criteria do i return it back to flipkart. i told them that its a fake but they are not accepting the fact.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



post on their fb and twitter....
SHOUT that flipkart doesn't sell 100% genuine
shoot a mail to Microsoft as this is a critical issue...many people won't find this
selling a duplicate product as duplicate is ok (some shops agree) but a duplicate product as original is bad...really bad


----------



## little (Jul 11, 2014)

Guys at Microsoft are dumasses too.. I called their nearest service center and they had no idea..


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 11, 2014)

little said:


> Guys at Microsoft are dumasses too.. I called their nearest service center and they had no idea..


indian guys do that, mail their HQ


----------



## little (Jul 11, 2014)

You know what, no one really cares.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 11, 2014)

little said:


> You know what, no one really cares.



maybe they do care sometimes, have hope  and send them a mail


----------



## little (Jul 11, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> maybe they do care sometimes, have hope  and send them a mail



Will do that.  Currently writing a mail to Flipkart. Let's see if it works out or not.

At-least Flipkart should sell it under some other name. They have a ton of local cheap replica products on their site.

- - - Updated - - -

From my further research I found out that to avoid getting caught, the counterfeit products are packed in a genuine box. The serial number on the box is registered with Microsoft. The serial number on my invoice is same as that on my box but the serial number on my controller is different.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 11, 2014)

little said:


> Will do that.  Currently writing a mail to Flipkart. Let's see if it works out or not.
> 
> At-least Flipkart should sell it under some other name. They have a ton of local cheap replica products on their site.
> 
> ...



flipkart will say it will escalate issue to support team and blah blah
tell everything to Microsoft and posting on fb and twitter will make them to do immediate action


----------



## little (Jul 11, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> tell everything to Microsoft and posting on fb and twitter will make them to do immediate action



I'm not on FB   
I'll send an e-mail to Microsoft. 
Even Microsoft recommends to buy it from Flipkart.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 11, 2014)

Microsoft cant do anything regarding this, this is an indian online shopping issue, your best bet is to spam emails to flipkart itself, especially their FB page..


----------



## little (Jul 11, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Microsoft cant do anything regarding this, this is an indian online shopping issue.



I think Microsoft has some sort of connection with Flipkart. Thats why they are recommending users to buy the controller from Flipkart. In this case, Microsoft must be informed.


----------



## icebags (Jul 11, 2014)

yes, u should write to MS. 

before u do that, clearly write out the points with bullet marks, on which basis u r actually distinguishing the item as fake one. also mention about the inner & outer serial no thing.

ans inclose some clear close up pics of the controller, box & invoice from all directions (except invoice ofc  for the direction thing). 

Then mark cc to fk & the local ms service centre u visited. 

i seriously think there is something wrong in MS supply chain, somewhere in between the supplier / distributors packaging the fake product and supplying to authorized MS outlets. maybe even fk doesn't know.

some ppl may remember i faced issues when i bought this xbox controller may be couple of years ago, and its performance was unsatisfactory. local dealer changed it 2-3 times but all were same, finally asked the dealer to give me logitech one(which i did not want to buy at all).  

anyways, MS should investigate this. perhaps "*digit*" should take an initiative (random market tests or something like that) to raise the sound.

it has become next to impossible nowadays to find a genuine xbox controller. duh.


----------



## amjath (Jul 11, 2014)

[MENTION=228377]little[/MENTION] u cant blame microsoft for this, all you have to blame is WSretail


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 11, 2014)

icebags said:


> yes, u should write to MS.
> 
> before u do that, clearly write out the points with bullet marks, on which basis u r actually distinguishing the item as fake one. also mention about the inner & outer serial no thing.
> 
> ...



that would be nice...


----------



## little (Jul 12, 2014)

Still no reply from Flipkart. They only say that "Our technical support team will get back to you, etc."

Even the D-Pad stopped working now.


----------



## SunE (Jul 12, 2014)

Hey [MENTION=228377]little[/MENTION] sorry to hear about your problems. Flipkart service is usually very nice and one e-mail has got me several products replaced.

On a side note someone has posted the pics of the controller he bought recently on post your latest purchase thread and by the pics it looks genuine. Can anyone please confirm this?


----------



## tanvir37 (Jul 12, 2014)

little said:


> What did you tell them to get a replacement ?
> They are not replacing mine.



I just sent them an email stating that the controller is fake and i got an instant reply from the customer care that replacement has been accepted. 
Maybe being 'Flipkart first' subscriber helped.


----------



## little (Jul 12, 2014)

tanvir37 said:


> I just sent them an email stating that the controller is fake and i got an instant reply from the customer care that replacement has been accepted.
> Maybe being 'Flipkart first' subscriber helped.



When I told them that the controller is a fake, they started questioning me. :/
Now the controller has started malfunctioning. The D-pad is acting weird.
Can I get it replaced under the 30-day-replacement policy because the product isn't working properly?

- - - Updated - - -



SunE said:


> Hey [MENTION=228377]little[/MENTION] sorry to hear about your problems. Flipkart service is usually very nice and one e-mail has got me several products replaced.
> 
> On a side note someone has posted the pics of the controller he bought recently on post your latest purchase thread and by the pics it looks genuine. Can anyone please confirm this?



I purchased my controller around 2 weeks ago. Flipkart was shipping fake ones back then. But these days it is shipping genuine ones.


----------



## amjath (Jul 12, 2014)

little said:


> When I told them that the controller is a fake, they started questioning me. :/
> Now the controller has started malfunctioning. The D-pad is acting weird.
> Can I get it replaced under the 30-day-replacement policy because the product isn't working properly?



raise return request saying its broken and not working, forget the past


----------



## little (Jul 12, 2014)

amjath said:


> raise return request saying its broken and not working, forget the past



Yeah, thinking of doing the same. But won't they check my past queries and tell me to take it to a service center?

Let's say I purchased a genuine mobile from Flipkart with 1 yr warranty and after the first week the phone didn't boot up. In this case can it be replaced under 30-day-policy?

I had been purchasing from Flipkart for the last 4 yrs or so. I really trusted it. :/


----------



## tanvir37 (Jul 12, 2014)

Yup, you should be able to return it.


----------



## little (Jul 12, 2014)

tanvir37 said:


> Yup, you should be able to return it.



I might sound noobish but are you sure about this? They were already telling me to take it to the service center.


----------



## tanvir37 (Jul 12, 2014)

little said:


> I might sound noobish but are you sure about this? They were already telling me to take it to the service center.



Well, flipkart generally has 'no questions asked' returns, can't understand why are they so hell bent on escalating the matter rather than initiating return.
Tell them about the some 'certified buyer reviews' about the controller which question the genuineness of the controller.


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 12, 2014)

From flipkart's FAQ - 
 Return Policy is Seller specific
and terms may differ. Please check the
respective Seller's policy when buying or before
initiating a return for a replacement.
Returns are covered by the 30 Day
Replacement Guarantee for seller WS Retail, 30
Day Replacement Guarantee for all other sellers
for Fashion & Books categories, and 10 Day
Replacement Guarantee for all other categories
from other sellers.
Replacement is subject to availability of stock
with the Seller. If the product is out of stock,
you will receive a full refund, no questions
asked.


----------



## SunE (Jul 12, 2014)

Just ask them for a replacement. Go into live chat and get your return initiated at that moment itself. That's what I did about a month back when my ES 18 arrived damaged.


----------



## little (Jul 12, 2014)

SunE said:


> Just ask them for a replacement. Go into live chat and get your return initiated at that moment itself. That's what I did about a month back when my ES 18 arrived damaged.



OK. Will do that. Thanks everyone for your suggestions.


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 12, 2014)

Get it replaced quickly, they have some time limit for replacement.


----------



## ashishsahu (Jul 13, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Please write a review on their flipkart page, that it was a fake.. If enough users do it, they should take some action !



Already done !!

*i.imgur.com/LXsAttw.png


----------



## theserpent (Jul 13, 2014)

What is in line cable


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 13, 2014)

theserpent said:


> What is in line cable



*s11.postimg.org/3meu01a0v/2014_07_12_215.jpg

The USB cable attachment which comes with the controller
the cable can detach from it.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 13, 2014)

ashishsahu said:


> Already done !!
> 
> *i.imgur.com/LXsAttw.png[/IMG]



is your comment deleted by FK guys?


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 13, 2014)

*s4.postimg.org/kktym8cpl/flipkart.jpg


----------



## icebags (Jul 13, 2014)

^how sarcastic !


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 13, 2014)

icebags said:


> ^how sarcastic !



adding totally negative review and they might delete.
added my feedback from my point of view, with the fake controllers issue from [MENTION=228377]little[/MENTION] 's side


----------



## ashishsahu (Jul 15, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> is your comment deleted by FK guys?



Nope, still there

Microsoft Wired Controller - Microsoft: Flipkart.com


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 15, 2014)

ashishsahu said:


> Nope, still there
> 
> Microsoft Wired Controller - Microsoft: Flipkart.com



ok. i was not able to see it by that time.. Hope FK make some move.


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 15, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> ok. i was not able to see it by that time.. Hope FK make some move.



sort the reviews by recently added


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 15, 2014)

anikkket said:


> sort the reviews by recently added



i did the same. i was not able to see the comment when i quoted you on 13th. now , i can see your comment.


----------



## little (Jul 16, 2014)

*Update* : Flipkart has sent me a mail that my return request has been accepted on the ground that the product is fake. I had sent them a mail explaining everything thing (with illustrated diagrams  ) earlier.


----------



## amjath (Jul 16, 2014)

little said:


> *Update* : Flipkart has sent me a mail that my return request has been accepted on the ground that the product is fake. I had sent them a mail explaining everything thing (with illustrated diagrams  ) earlier.


Glad they did


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 16, 2014)

little said:


> *Update* : Flipkart has sent me a mail that my return request has been accepted on the ground that the product is fake. I had sent them a mail explaining everything thing (with illustrated diagrams  ) earlier.


Ask them to reimburse you too for this harassment...


----------



## Gollum (Jul 16, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Ask them to reimburse you too for this harassment...



Oye, at least he is getting a replacement. This is India not Australia lol


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 16, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Oye, at least he is getting a replacement. This is India not Australia lol


Once my flight got delayed for which I missed the connecting flight... I got to stay at a 5 star hotel that night with free food and lodging as well as got a complimentary connecting flight the next day...
And, the best part is, I was reimbursed the whole amount I spent on the flights by the airline...


----------



## amjath (Jul 16, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Once my flight got delayed for which I missed the connecting flight... I got to stay at a 5 star hotel that night with free food and lodging as well as got a complimentary connecting flight the next day...
> And, the best part is, I was reimbursed the whole amount I spent on the flights by the airline...



what airline is taht. Air India


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 16, 2014)

little said:


> *Update* : Flipkart has sent me a mail that my return request has been accepted on the ground that the product is fake. I had sent them a mail explaining everything thing (with illustrated diagrams  ) earlier.



good to know that.


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 16, 2014)

Great to hear mate !
All the best, you will get an original this time. Hope for the best


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2014)

Too many Xbox 360 fakes floating around. Friend also got one a year back from a local shop. That thing died quickly.


----------



## little (Jul 17, 2014)

ico said:


> Too many Xbox 360 fakes floating around. Friend also got one a year back from a local shop. That thing died quickly.



Yeah, and the worst thing thing is that even seller has no idea that it's a fake. 
Mine started malfunctioning after 3 days.  meh


----------



## amjath (Jul 17, 2014)

little said:


> Yeah, and the worst thing thing is that even seller has no idea that it's a fake.
> Mine started malfunctioning after 3 days.  meh



so its a big issue?? Dont know where problem/issue is happening


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 17, 2014)

you can see in ebay, fakes sell for rs 1200 ..
hell there are even ps3 controller fakes selling at rs 1k
I think those gets mixed up with original ones, externally both controllers look alike in abox, sellers usually dont check the contents for dvd i think


----------



## little (Jul 22, 2014)

Received it toady. It's XBox 360 version (the one that comes in green box) so the pack doesn't have an installation disk. And its genuine.


----------



## insaneYLN (Jul 22, 2014)

little said:


> Received it toady. It's XBox 360 version (the one that comes in green box) so the pack doesn't have an installation disk. And its genuine.


  @little, congratulations on finally getting a replacement for your Microsoft XBOX 360 controller, and I pray the ordeal is over for you.
 

Please do post images of your newly replaced controller.


----------



## amjath (Jul 22, 2014)

little said:


> Received it toady. It's XBox 360 version (the one that comes in green box) so the pack doesn't have an installation disk. And its genuine.


Congrats bro. Original don't come with disk


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 23, 2014)

little said:


> Received it toady. It's XBox 360 version (the one that comes in green box) so the pack doesn't have an installation disk. And its genuine.



Great! Enjoy gaming 

I didnt get what means Green box?
Green box means no CD included to save resources is it, download from website?


----------



## little (Jul 23, 2014)

anikkket said:


> Great! Enjoy gaming
> 
> I didnt get what means Green box?
> Green box means no CD included to save resources is it, download from website?



There are 2 variants of XBox controller - 

1. Xbox 360 controller (for Xbox 360)
2. Xbox 360 controller (for windows and Xbox 360)

The hardware is identical in both. The first one (green box) doesn't come with an installation disk because its for XBox 360.


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 23, 2014)

little said:


> There are 2 variants of XBox controller -
> 
> 1. Xbox 360 controller (for Xbox 360)
> 2. Xbox 360 controller (for windows and Xbox 360)
> ...



So you wanted it for PC or XBOX?


----------



## SunE (Jul 23, 2014)

The green box is branded as the Xbox version but since the controllers are all USB plug'n'play they work the same as the ones branded as Xbox controller for windows.


----------



## little (Jul 23, 2014)

anikkket said:


> So you wanted it for PC or XBOX?



for PC.


----------



## ashishsahu (Jul 24, 2014)

little said:


> Received it toady. It's XBox 360 version (the one that comes in green box) so the pack doesn't have an installation disk. And its genuine.



Congrats bro !

do post the images of this original controller


----------



## little (Jul 24, 2014)

thanks buddy

will surely post it here tomorrow.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 24, 2014)

congrats


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 24, 2014)

Greenbox controller, where is it sold in India ?
Amazon.in has them in product description but the product recieved is the normal red one (original & for PC)


----------



## little (Jul 24, 2014)

Flipkart sent me the greenbox version..

*i.imgur.com/SZJxbwyl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/avoUFzZl.jpg


----------



## dejavu619 (Nov 29, 2020)

Fellas, I need help. I bought this from a local shop. The shopkeeper is refusing to refund it. The wireless controller in this image is 100% genuine. The wired one came in the red box.

*media.discordapp.net/attachments/298627305041821696/782253778082594816/IMG20201128200544.jpg?

*i.imgur.com/9mOmmBm.png

*i.imgur.com/dLFB0ny.png

Tomorrow I'm going to his shop. Is there a conclusive way in which I can prove that the controller is fake? Should I go to consumer forum? He charged me 2k for this.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 29, 2020)

Spoiler













Look for the wire cutoff on original xbox 360.
Led glow on original pad is fuller. Also I have changed the thumbsticks, original pad had black thimbsticks. Please ignore dirt on it. It's been in storage for years


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 29, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you try using Xbox Accessories App from windows store to see if that's getting detected? If not, I think device manager should do it.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## dejavu619 (Nov 29, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Look for the wire cutoff on original xbox 360.



What exactly do you mean by wire cutoff? Are you referring to this bit in the red square? Is this white one original?

*i.imgur.com/svktqsg.png

Could you show me what it recognizes your game as in the Game Controllers menu in Windows 10? 

*i.imgur.com/BHgdfou.png


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 29, 2020)

dejavu619 said:


> What exactly do you mean by wire cutoff? Are you referring to this bit in the red square? Is this white one original?
> 
> *i.imgur.com/svktqsg.png
> 
> ...


It shouldn't say Inno GamePad if it was a 360 controller. Take the screenshot as proof and return the fake one.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Nov 29, 2020)

dejavu619 said:


> What exactly do you mean by wire cutoff? Are you referring to this bit in the red square? Is this white one original?
> 
> *i.imgur.com/svktqsg.png
> 
> ...



It is a rip off. Just google inno Gamepad, and you will see a bunch of rip offs and even an yt video on it. so return it ASAP


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 29, 2020)

dejavu619 said:


> What exactly do you mean by wire cutoff? Are you referring to this bit in the red square? Is this white one original?
> 
> *i.imgur.com/svktqsg.png
> 
> ...


Obviously this one is fake, it should say xbox 360 controller


----------



## dejavu619 (Nov 29, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Obviously this one is fake, it should say xbox 360 controller



Okay, also what exactly did you mean by "wire cutoff" in your earlier message?


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 29, 2020)

dejavu619 said:


> Okay, also what exactly did you mean by "wire cutoff" in your earlier message?



It's called inline cable release.
*support.xbox.com/en-IN/help/xbox-3...ontroller,controller cables to become tangled.

Sorry can't find images. But the cable itself is basically made of 2 parts that can be disconnected easily.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 29, 2020)

Look towards the end of the usb, you will find a wirecut off. Original pads are designed such that if u pull the controller too hard, it won't pull the xbox console attached. It will detach from the wire cut off.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 29, 2020)

Can't believe there are no images on the internet for inline cable release
It should look like this
*ubuntuincident.files.wordpress.com/2018/03/inline_release.png


----------



## dejavu619 (Nov 29, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> Can't believe there are no images on the internet for inline cable release
> It should look like this
> *ubuntuincident.files.wordpress.com/2018/03/inline_release.png



Thanks, I do have this inline release for my white controller. The black wired one doesn't have inline release (but is that enough to conclusively say that it's fake?). The Guide button lighting seems weird in the black wired controller too:

*i.imgur.com/RSRuEMd.png

Also I think the way windows 10 names devices is weird and cannot reliably be used to determine if a controller is fake. 

When I plugged in the *white controller* to my PC, it said Inno Gamepad. 
When I plugged it into my Windows 10 Laptop, it said Controller (Xbox 360 for Windows)
When I plugged it into my Windows 7 Laptop, it said Xbox 360 for Windows (Controller)

So if I'm gonna go to the shop and claim that the black one is fake, I'll need some other evidence


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 29, 2020)

Yes the inline cable release is a standard on all official X360 wired controllers.
That controller is also missing that part as well as you mentioned.
Each of those things adds cost to the product.

*i.imgur.com/svktqsg.png


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Nov 29, 2020)

dejavu619 said:


> Thanks, I do have this inline release for my white controlle



From what I know, That black thing is not inline release. That is toroid used to prevent magnetic disturbance in the wire. Inline release is something found near the port


----------



## dejavu619 (Nov 29, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> From what I know, That black thing is not inline release. That is toroid used to prevent magnetic disturbance in the wire. Inline release is something found near the port



Yeah, I got it: *i.imgur.com/RNYDCKc.png


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 29, 2020)

dejavu619 said:


> Thanks, I do have this inline release for my white controller. The black wired one doesn't have inline release (but is that enough to conclusively say that it's fake?). The Guide button lighting seems weird in the black wired controller too:
> 
> *i.imgur.com/RSRuEMd.png
> 
> ...


Maybe because of remnant driver from crap controller now your original controller is being recognised as onno controller.
What can you do, microsoft.. small indie company.. early access bugs will be there right ..


----------



## dejavu619 (Nov 29, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Maybe because of remnant driver from crap controller now your original controller is being recognised as onno controller.
> What can you do, microsoft.. small indie company.. early access bugs will be there right ..



Yeah I think that was the case. Thanks for all the help anyway 
Good thing there's less counterfeits for xbox one controllers


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 30, 2020)

No fakes for xbox one afaik


----------



## rockfella (Dec 1, 2020)

I don't think MS makes wired controllers anymore.


----------

